# 1.4rc1 pas chez moi... Ben Si finalement...

## Jean-Francois

Bon ben j'ai tout tenté, depuis le stage 1, 2 et 3, peu importe ça finit toujours de la même façon une compilation sort en erreur. Certe pour le stage 3 la compilation du systeme est déjà faite mais dès que je lance un emerge pour ajouter des applis c'est la même chose.

Je commence à me poser des questions.

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

Quels sont tes flag d'optimisation ?

----------

## TGL

T'aurais pas des messages à nous copier/coller ?

----------

## Jean-Francois

Pour les flag je suis resté très classique pentium4 avec juste en plus le -fomit-frame-pointer (mais même sans c'était pareil).

Pour les message d'erreur c'est assez variable en fonction du moment où ça plante. Assez souvent ça se finit par erreur scr_compile  ....

En fait, j'ai constaté qu'en principe la "première passe" dans le script de bootstrap (quand je part du stage 1 donc) se passe bien, mais c'est ensuite que ça se gate (donc quand il s'agit de compiler avec gcc3...)

C'est assez cohérent d'ailleurs avec le fait que les stages 2 et 3 ne fonctionnent pas non plus puisqu'on est en gcc3.

Ce qui assez dingue c'est que je l'ai déjà installé sur une autre bécane, un P4 également, sans le moindre problème    :Shocked: 

----------

## TGL

Et quand une compil plante, tu peux la relancer ? Si oui, et que le 2ème coup ça passe ou si ça n'échoue pas au même endroit, alors ça sent le souffre... Car qui dit indéterminisme dit opposition du monde physique (surchauffe proc, ram corrompue à la solde de puissances ennemies, etc.) à celui purement informatique. (Enfin, modulo aussi que tu vires le "-j2" qui doit être en option par défaut pour make).

----------

## Jean-Francois

Si je relance immédiatement ça replante au même endroit.

J'ai mis aussi MAKEOPTS="-j1" pour essayer, mais sans succès...

----------

## px

essayes voir de compiler un configurant un pauvre 586 juste pour tester... sinon le gcc 3.2.1 est sorti, ca pourrait peut-etre resoudre le prob...

----------

## Jean-Francois

gcc-3.2.1 resoud le problème !!!

Ca fait plaisir de voir la compilation aller jusqu'au bout.  :Laughing: 

L'embettant c'est qu'il faut mettre l' ACCEPT_KEYWORD="~x86" dans le make.conf pour y avoir accès, mais qu'ensuite pour passer du stage1 au stage 2, il faut faire un emerge system...

Donc soit tu enleves l'ACCEPT_KEYWORD mais alors l'emerge system veux downgrader gcc en 3.2-r4 (ou 5 je sais plus), soit tu le laisses et tu te retrouves avec des versions "unstable" de tout le système   :Crying or Very sad: 

Enfin, en bidouillant un peu on arrive à s'en sortir.

J'espère que je n'aurais pas de mauvaise surprise en cours de route (76 packages a compiler). Mais je me sens bien plus confiant   :Smile: 

----------

## Jean-Francois

Tout c'est passe sans souci une fois la compil de gcc3.2.1 effectuee.

Je commence a revivre  :Razz: 

----------

